# pike island



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

anything going on down there thinking of going down there tomorow


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

been slaying sauger down there. but after this rain it might be flooded


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

will the sauger hit with the water rising


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

went today for a little while. pier was under. current was stronge. didnt catch anything. seen a few stripers and catfish caught.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone know if the pier is still underwater?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes it looks like there is about a foot covering it and things are still a mess.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

theres so much debris down there,i might not make it down this year!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

went yesterday, there really wasnt that much debris. there was one big glob floating around but it stayed out of casting distance most of the time


----------

